#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-10
<dpm> good morning all
<trijntje> good morning
<iceroot> there is https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/seahorse/+pots/seahorse/de/315/+translate last changed 2008. in 11.10 there is still "delete" instead of "löschen". what is the task that this will goes into the package "seahorse"?
<iceroot> i mean the correct translation is there since 3 years
<iceroot> or is this a bug in "seahorse" where the menu-item "delete" is not mapped to a po-file (or something like that)
<andrejz> hello dpm!
<andrejz> i have a question
<dpm> hi andrejz
<andrejz> in slovenian translations of apt one string is not displayed correctly
<andrejz> it seems as encoding issue, but other strings with the same characther "č" are ok
<andrejz> I don't know how to find the issue
<andrejz> it's translated ok in Launchpad, Debian and in the last oneiric package
<dpm> andrejz, which string is it?
<andrejz> waiting for headers = Čakanje na glave
<artnay> hmm, I wonder how late the "New terminal" entry was added to gnome-terminal's .desktop file as it is untranslated in Unity's quicklist
<dpm> andrejz, sorry for the late reply. I can't figure out what's wrong with it. I'd suggest filing a bug in aptdaemon or apt
<andrejz> ok thanks
<andrejz> just wanted to check if i forgot something before filling the bug
#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-11
<braiam> --help
<dpm> morning all
<kelemengabor> dpm: good morning
<dpm> hey kelemengabor :)
<kelemengabor> I have to note that bug #857136  is pure evil :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 857136 in lightdm (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Change password dialog not fully translated (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857136
<dpm> oh, I was just reading it
<dpm> I wanted to ping robert_ancell about it, but he doesn't seem to be around
<dpm> kelemengabor, so did you install gdm, set it up as default manager and logged in with it, or did you simply install it and logged in with lightdm?
<kelemengabor> dpm: the first, I logged it with gdm and the problem was solved
<kelemengabor> in
<kelemengabor> and set it up as default
<dpm> kelemengabor, thanks, let me send an e-mail to robert_ancell
<kelemengabor> dpm: one more thing
<kelemengabor> if you log in with lightdm and see the untranslated strings, run gnome-keyring-daemon --replace, try again and the strings will appear translated
<dpm> kelemengabor, weird. Would you mind adding all this info in the bug? It will make it easier than me forwarding it to Robert
<kelemengabor> sure
<dpm> thanks :)
<kelemengabor> I wrote this to the upstream bug, but forgot to copy
<dpm> ah, I see. I read the upstream bug, but only skimmed through the comments
<kelemengabor> seems like we are in a pretty bad shape for the "localized install without network connection" use case: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/languageselector-updatenotifier.png
<iceroot> there is https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/seahorse/+pots/seahorse/de/315/+translate last changed 2008. in 11.10 there is still "delete" instead of "löschen". what is the task that this will goes into the package "seahorse"?
<iceroot> or is this a bug in "seahorse" where the menu-item "delete" is not mapped to a po-file (or something like that)
<kelemengabor> iceroot: are you sure that this is the occurrence of Delete you see untranslated? not the one in the local and Edit menus, i.e. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/seahorse/+pots/seahorse/de/477/+translate ? because I know what's going on with this one, only I had no time to file the bug - yet
<iceroot> kelemengabor: i am not sure if it is the correct entry but i dont know where to search then for that missing translation in the menu-bar
<iceroot> kelemengabor: launchpad says 100% translated for seahorse in 11.10 but that is not correct
<kelemengabor> iceroot: the menu entry has a hotkey, it reads _Delete
<kelemengabor> iceroot: it isn't, because the context is used in a wrong place
<iceroot> kelemengabor: delete doesnt have a hotkey here
<kelemengabor> Context:           This text refers to deleting an item from its type's backing store.
<kelemengabor> iceroot: not even after pressing Alt ?
<iceroot> or better, delete doesnt show a hotkey-combination here only "edit - copy" and "edit - insert" but not "edit - delete"
<iceroot> kelemengabor: http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/seahorse.jpg
<iceroot> this "delete" is not translated into "löschen"
<kelemengabor> iceroot: okay, this is the one I know about :)
<kelemengabor> it is indeed a bug
<iceroot> kelemengabor: ok, i will create a bug then about this issue
<kelemengabor> iceroot: it is an upstream one, so please do so in bugzilla.gnome.org
<iceroot> kelemengabor: arent bugs from "untouched packages" automaticly goes upstream to the project?
<iceroot> kelemengabor: or do you mean with upstream that it is not an ubuntu-bug but a gnome-bug?
<kelemengabor> iceroot: I don't think so, usually a human is required to do the upstream forwarding
<kelemengabor> it is a gnome bug
<iceroot> kelemengabor: thank you for your time, i will create the bug at the gnome-project
<kelemengabor> thanks!
<kelemengabor> I'm a little busy right now to do it myself :(
<iceroot> no problem, i dont have a problem with doing it myself i just was not sure if it is a bug or if i am wrong with the handling of launchpad
<artnay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/814822 does this happen to you as well? please confirm
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814822 in yelp (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Desktop Guide is not translated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> artnay, the docs weren't translated in French. Were they translated in Finnish?
<artnay> dpm: 74 percently so far
<kelemengabor> artnay: I'm not sure it is the same problem, on Natty, it was highly probable that he meant the whole text, while on your screenshot only the title is not translated (which may be a bug too, but that string was not translated in time to my language)
<artnay> gone for a while >
<dpm> artnay, I seem to remember that the docs team do not include translations for languages below 80%, so it might be that they did not get built and thus not picked up by the language packs
<kelemengabor> dpm: mine is 66% ready, and that part seems to be in place
<kelemengabor> dpm: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/fi/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=ubuntu+desktop+guide
<kelemengabor> this looks to be translated in time
<kelemengabor> but this is a separate issue from the whole thing not being translated
<dpm> artnay, have you got the latest language packs? And do you have any files under /usr/share/help-langpack/fi/ubuntu-help?
<kelemengabor> iceroot: I have dug out my patch for that seahorse problem, did you manage to file that bug? If so, what's the link? Otherwise, I can go ahead now
<iceroot> kelemengabor: i am in one hour at home, atm i only have umts
<kelemengabor> iceroot: no problem, I'll do it then
<iceroot> kelemengabor: will you append the patch there? then i can create a launchpad-bug and create a debdiff
<kelemengabor> sure
<trijntje> artnay: translations of the ubuntu help show for dutch(nl) for me
<kelemengabor> trijntje: even the document title at the top of the pages? like the one on this picture: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82548587/Kuvakaappaus%202011-10-11%2018%3A20%3A04.png
<kelemengabor> iceroot: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=661481
<ubot4> Gnome bug 661481 in general "Delete menu item does not show up translated" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<iceroot> kelemengabor: thank you
#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-12
<sagaci> is it possible to get a list of all the projects available to be translated in launchpad, I mean you can do it with ubuntu-main packages but I looking at collating them all and choosing the popular ones to translate
<cjohnston> Greetings. I just sent an email request to the Translations ML asking for assistance in updating the translations for the Ubuntu Team Portal. Would someone please go in and clear the email to be sent out.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-13
<dpm> good morning all
<Numbskull> good morning, dpm
<artnay> hi all
<artnay> trijntje: I can't see ubuntu desktop guide translated in your language: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/nl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=ubuntu+desktop+guide
<artnay> in Finnish it's been translated for months, yet the translation doesn't show up in yelp: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/fi/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=ubuntu+desktop+guide
<dpm> hi Numbskull
<TLE> dpm: good morning
<dpm> morning TLE
<dpm> happy release day everyone!
<sagaci> 21% on en_AU to go :)
<TLE> you too
<TLE> I'm working on the lang pack release schedule for oneiric
<TLE> (last minute)
<TLE> dpm: I'll send out a suggestion on the email list as soon as it is done
<dpm> TLE, ah, awesome :)
<artnay> dpm: are you aware if there's any blueprint for docs and translation team coordination? that would probably help a lot with LTS docs. there's DocumentationStringFreeze and NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline but at least docfreeze hasn't been very solid.
<artnay> I bet some translators belong to docs team, too. I don't know much about schedule, workflow etc. when it comes to doc team
<TLE> hey guys, anyone know of the top of their heads how (in moinmoin) to insert a horizontal line in a table without borders?
<TLE> arrrrgh, it was a bad idea to start editing the wiki on release day
<TLE> the servers ar ebeing hammerede
<iceroot> same problem here :(
<iceroot> need some info from the wiki but its down
<kelemengabor> keep pressing F5, for the third time it worked for me :)
<iceroot> ah great :) know its working here also :) time to kill some bugs
<TLE> kelemengabor: good old trick
<TLE> dpm_: you doing a sustainable translation session on UDS?
<dpm_> TLE, I might do, I still haven't started preparing all the blueprints (just some of the objectives). Ask me again tomorrow after the release :)
<TLE> will do, I would like to have a discussion about the stream lining the language pack releases a bit, and so I need to figure out whether that should be part of another session or a stand alone, but let's talk about that tomorrow
<dpm> ok, cool, thanks TLE
<kelemengabor> TLE: I'm looking at the proposed langpack update schedule, and I have a question
<TLE> kelemengabor: yes
<kelemengabor> which of these are planned to be full language pack updates?
<kelemengabor> so that they can contain help updates
<TLE> none so far, I have not been keeping myself up to date with that discussion
<TLE> But I guess if we have a procedure for that, we decide which of them are most appropriate for that and tag them for it
<kelemengabor> I don't know if we have a procedure... one thing is certain, we should coordinate such updates with the docs team, so that they can generate a new ubuntu-docs package for us, with exported translations
<kelemengabor> mdke: any comment on this? :)
<kelemengabor> how about using the second update as such?
<kelemengabor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/OneiricLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<kelemengabor> that is, six weeks from now
<TLE> yeah the second or the third might be good for that, and _maybe_ one of the last ones
<kelemengabor> dpm: now that Oneiric is out... we won't have Gnome 3.2.1 packages as updates, right?
<dpm> kelemengabor, not sure, we usually have them, though
<dpm> that is, .1 updates
<kelemengabor> would be great :)
<TLE> kelemengabor: hey, which of the documentation guys do we need to talk to about the full update stuff? mdke ?
<TLE> or is there someone else that I can forward the email to
<kelemengabor> TLE: AFAIK yes, he is their dpm :)
<dpm> hehe :)
<TLE> ok, that would be the guy then
<TLE> ahh yes, Matthew East, that sounds about right
<jkbys> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi jkbys
<jkbys> hi
<jkbys> My name is Jun Kobayashi, from Ubuntu Japan LoCo.
<jkbys> Could you take a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build/+bug/873401 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873401 in live-build (Ubuntu) "Check disc for defects failed with a iso images built using ubuntu-defaults-image (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> let me read the bug
<dpm> jkbys, I've set the bug to be against the right package. pitti, the maintainer of ubuntu-defaults-builder should soon come back to you about this. If not, you can always find him in the #ubuntu-devel IRC channel
<jkbys> Thank you.
<trijntje> artnay: You are right that the term 'Ubuntu desktop guide' is not translated in dutch. I was referring to the fact that translations do show up. I probably misunderstood your bug report
#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-14
<andrejz> hello!
<andrejz> can anyone confirm tranlsation bug for me
<andrejz> go to empathy > Edit > Options > Calls
<andrejz> is evertyhing tranlsated in that window, kelemengabor?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: looking
<iceroot> andrejz: no
<kelemengabor> andrejz: there is a checkbox "Use echo cancellation to improve call quality" untranslated
<iceroot> correct, that is missing
<andrejz> yes that's true for me too :)
<andrejz> just wanted a confirmation
<andrejz> i will file a bug about it and post a link here
<kelemengabor> it was added here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=657335
<ubot4> Gnome bug 657335 in Preferences "Unnecessary and unexplained tickybox for “Echo Cancellation” in Preferences" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<iceroot> andrejz: first have a look at launchpad if the missing string is still pending for translation
<kelemengabor> there was even a string freeze break request
<iceroot> ah ok
<kelemengabor> iceroot: it is not present in the upstream template
<andrejz> so it's probably best to report it on gnome bugzilla
<kelemengabor> $ grep -r "echo cancellation" src/
<kelemengabor> src/empathy-preferences.ui:                        <property name="label">Use _echo cancellation to improve call quality</property>
<kelemengabor> yep
<kelemengabor> definitely upstream :(
 * andrejz searching for his bugzilla password
 * kelemengabor is cooking a patch
<kelemengabor> andrejz: any luck? I'm done ;)
<andrejz> just rest my password
<andrejz> will write it now
<artnay> andrejz: hi. did you test the ubuntu guide?
<andrejz> yes
<andrejz> it's translated
<artnay> andrejz: hmm, that's strange. thanks anyways.
<andrejz> welcome
<andrejz> Kelmengabor
<andrejz> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=661756
<ubot4> Gnome bug 661756 in Preferences "String "Use echo cancellation to improve call quality" is untranslated" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<kelemengabor> andrejz: thanks, patch attached
<andrejz> cool, kelemengabor
#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-15
<trijntje> the 'distro update available'  window is not translated for me. Does anyone know where I can find these strings?
<sagaci> trijntje, did you mean update-manager, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/update-manager/+pots/update-manager/en_AU/+translate?batch=18&show=all&search=available
<trijntje> sagaci, no, its another popup window, which also contains a link to the release notes tec
<trijntje> *etc
#ubuntu-translators 2012-10-09
<pavolzetor> hi, where can I translate Lock screen text?
<pavolzetor> like
<pavolzetor> "S_witch user..."?
<pavolzetor> grep doesn't help
<pavolzetor> pk@pk-ThinkPad-T500:~$ grep -irs 's_witch user\.\.\.' /usr/share/locale*
<pavolzetor> no result
<kelemengabor> hey dpm, I just saw bug 1057767, and it reminden me that I had to upload the translation of orca too: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/gnome-orca/+pots/orca
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1057767 in Ubuntu Translations "Translations are not in sync with Gnome, leading to duplication of effort" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057767
<dpm> let's see if it's got upstream sharing enabled too
<kelemengabor> quite a lot of translations are there with 35 strings left, many of them at 100% on http://l10n.gnome.org/module/orca/#gnome-3-6
<dpm> kelemengabor, do you have a list of which? I see a potential problem with Orca's imports: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/gnome-orca/+sharing-details - the ac-package-name template instead of the right template
<kelemengabor> no, sorry
<dpm> actually, orca is a bug, but not the evolution one - it seems that the upstream pot file is versioned - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/evolution/+sharing-details
<dpm> but we do not version it in Ubuntu
<kelemengabor> sure, like ever... also, evolution-data-server is too
<dpm> that one doesn't even generate templates from upstream: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/evolution-data-server/+sharing-details :/
<kelemengabor> yeah, and the upstream import does not work either
<kelemengabor> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/evolution-data-server/trunk
<dpm> yeah, just saw that too
<dpm> argh, it's still importing from svn
<dpm> ok, updated it https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/evolution-data-server/trunk
#ubuntu-translators 2012-10-10
<Mirv_> hmm, have you got problems with the latest quantal langpacks? I'm missing several translations
<Mirv_> at least gimp, eog, gcalc, ...
<Mirv_> file-roller. mostly those four with a quick look.
<Mirv> and gedit!
<Mirv> I'm sure most of those had translations in langpack earlier
<dpm> hi Mirv, ah, that's weird, I've just noticed that too
<dpm> they're the ones from last week: 1:12.10+20121004
<dpm> I wonder why I haven't noticed until now
<dpm> in any case, we're building the final full language packs now, will make sure they're well tested
<Mirv> yeah, I wonder too, very weird. I use calculator quite often, and always start it with super + starting to type the translated name
<dpm> Mirv, hm, could it be that the translations are there but the translation domain is not correctly initialized?
<dpm> $ locate gcalctool.mo
<dpm> /usr/share/locale-langpack/ca@valencia/LC_MESSAGES/gcalctool.mo
<dpm> /usr/share/locale-langpack/en@shaw/LC_MESSAGES/gcalctool.mo
<dpm> /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_AU/LC_MESSAGES/gcalctool.mo
<dpm> /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_CA/LC_MESSAGES/gcalctool.mo
<dpm> /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/gcalctool.mo
<dpm> /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_US/LC_MESSAGES/gcalctool.mo
<dpm> /usr/share/locale-langpack/pt_BR/LC_MESSAGES/gcalctool.mo
<dpm> /usr/share/locale-langpack/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/gcalctool.mo
<dpm> seems to be shipped for a few languages, but not all. On my system the 'ca' and 'de' translations are missing
<Mirv> weird, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-fi-base/1:12.10+20120920/+build/3803083/+files/language-pack-gnome-fi-base_12.10%2B20120920_all.deb has all of the translations. and that's what should be installed on my machine as well
<Mirv> fixed with sudo apt-get install --reinstall language-pack-gnome-fi-base - a bit worrying is what is deleting translations :S
<dpm> Mirv, yeah, but the delta package is more recent, I'm not an expert in packaging, but I wonder if that removed some .mo files
<Mirv> dpm: the langpacks don't look to have any scripts that could do that
<dpm> Mirv, we'll have to check with pitti tomorrow what's going on
<Mirv> not that I know how the delta packages work in general, is there some magic for replacing
<Mirv> dpm: yep
<Mirv> at least reinstalling the delta package does not delete anything
<dpm> I really don't know, pitti set up the infrastructure
<Mirv> pitti is good at magic, though, so it's no wonder I don't know
<Mirv> and I was wrong, the -base does have scripts
<Mirv> nothing touching the files itself
#ubuntu-translators 2013-10-07
<artnay> hi dpm
<artnay> dpm: could you check bug #1235192 - is there any chance something could be done to this before release? non language pack freeze is already set
<ubottu> bug 1235192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Strings in U1 window for 13.10 installer are not in pot file" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235192
<artnay> and what about bug #1235627 - should that affect ubuntu translations as well?
<ubottu> bug 1235627 in activity-log-manager (Ubuntu) "liststore_delay.set values not set for translation (0.9.7-0ubuntu4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235627
<sasa84> hi artnay
<artnay> hi sasa84
<sasa84> i'm not sure, but i think that someone already mentioned that via email... i think the answer was that this is kind of "webpage" and it can't be translated via LP or .po file
<artnay> sasa84: it's not, it can't be. I saw that email and then I started to look after ubiquity
<artnay> sasa84: how could the installer retrieve those strings during installation without internet connection?
<artnay> sasa84: but it's partially true, the same problem affects the web UI
<artnay> sasa84: that's bug #1222668 and I already posted a comment on it
<ubottu> bug 1222668 in Canonical SSO provider "New strings not available for translation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222668
<sasa84> well, that's all i know :)
<artnay> sasa84: thanks anyway, hopefully dpm can shed some light on this
<sasa84> yeah, me too
#ubuntu-translators 2013-10-10
<Geochr> Hi all, do someone know what time freeze the translations?
#ubuntu-translators 2016-10-13
<claudep> dpm: what are the requirements for a language to appear in installation languages?
<claudep> is it based on debian-installer languages?
<dpm> hi claudep, let me check
<dpm> I think it definitely needs to be a language in debian installer, which would then also cover the requirement that there is an iso code for it
<dpm> other than that, I think we might have a minimum percentage of coverage requirement
<dpm> let me find what we documented on the wiki
<dpm> claudep, so I think if the bases are covered (locale available in glibc and in LP, installable from debian-installer), it all boils down to the last bit of this doc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/StartingTeam
<dpm> i.e. filing a bug for a language pack to be created
<dpm> (and ping pitti just in case)
<claudep> dpm: thanks for the information
<dpm> no worries :)
<claudep> as for the language (lingala), I think the next step would then be working on the debian-installer
<dpm> ok
#ubuntu-translators 2017-10-13
<scootergrisen> In Ubuntu GNOME help is says "Ubuntu Desktop Guide". Where is this string translated?
